# Amazon Ligntning Deal Today Mar 27, 2019 5:30 AM PDT ‐ Mar 27, 2019 11:30 AM PDT



## bmudd14474 (Jan 8, 2019)

Just saw a post that there will be an Amazon Lightning deal on the Ink Bird Bluetooth Grill Meat Thermometer IBT-4XS $31.99-$43.99
Deal price: $31.99 for two probes, 43.99 for four probes.

https://amzn.to/2VEteGz


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 8, 2019)

That's a good therm.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 8, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> That's a good therm.


Have you used that one ?


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 8, 2019)

Nice looking unit can the probes be inter changed like have say 3 meat probes.

Warren


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 8, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Have you used that one ?




I have that one,yes


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 8, 2019)

Can you use it.  

Warren


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 8, 2019)

*bmudd14474, *thanks for posting! I got this unit (with 4 probes) around  end of November - it was Amazon Lightning deal as well. I like this unit...


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 8, 2019)

Just checked and its working now. Happy Shopping all


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 8, 2019)

What the heck , why not . Hope it works with my phone .


----------



## sky monkey (Jan 8, 2019)

Good deal, I bought one. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 8, 2019)

Anyone know, for sure, if this therm and app will work with my iPad?  (Apple).

It says ios compatible so I figure it should.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 8, 2019)

one eyed jack said:


> Anyone know, for sure, if this therm and app will work with my iPad?  (Apple).
> 
> It says ios compatible so I figure it should.



Yes it will. Worked with mine.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 8, 2019)

one eyed jack said:


> Anyone know, for sure, if this therm and app will work with my iPad?  (Apple).
> 
> It says ios compatible so I figure it should.




It should but I can't say for sire.  I am Android here

Edit.  Brian beat me .


----------



## one eyed jack (Jan 8, 2019)

bmudd14474 said:


> Yes it will. Worked with mine.



Thanks Brian.  And Adam.


----------



## pushok2018 (Jan 8, 2019)

Yes, it works with my iPhone so it should work with your iPad for sure...


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 10, 2019)

Just showed up . I'm gonna like this .  Hooked right up with an older Samsung S4 .  

 bmudd14474
  Thanks for the heads up .


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 10, 2019)

Heads up this deal is active again.


----------



## one eyed jack (Feb 10, 2019)

bmudd14474 said:


> Heads up this deal is active again.



Thanks for the tip Brian


----------



## barney9 (Feb 11, 2019)

Good thermometer. +/- 1 degree my javelin instant read. My only complaint is the temperature graph doesn’t give very precise temperatures but it does give you a general idea of the extent of temperature swings. Definitely worth the price for the 4 probe and if they did an app update and made the graph a little better it would be even better.


----------



## fivetricks (Feb 12, 2019)

I wish companies would quit using that easyBBQ (or whatever your thermo company is calling the software) app. It's not very good at all. So flawed, improper graphing, no memory functions, bleh. I can't stand it.

This is a great opportunity for a software developer to manufacture something better, but the licensing cost is probably very cheap on the existing "app".


----------



## barney9 (Feb 12, 2019)

fivetricks said:


> I wish companies would quit using that easyBBQ (or whatever your thermo company is calling the software) app. It's not very good at all. So flawed, improper graphing, no memory functions, bleh. I can't stand it.
> 
> This is a great opportunity for a software developer to manufacture something better, but the licensing cost is probably very cheap on the existing "app".



This being my first blue tooth thermometer I didn't realize it was a universal app.


----------



## fivetricks (Feb 12, 2019)

You've done nothing wrong :-) you would've been stuck with that app pretty much no matter what BT thermo you chose. Only reason I dump on it is because I'm stuck with it too on my 6 probe!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 13, 2019)

Well they are doing the lightning deal again.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 27, 2019)

Wanted to give you a heads up that this deal is on again.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 27, 2019)

bmudd14474 said:


> Just saw a post that there will be an Amazon Lightning deal on the Ink Bird Bluetooth Grill Meat Thermometer IBT-4XS $31.99-$43.99
> Deal price: $31.99 for two probes, 43.99 for four probes.
> 
> https://amzn.to/2VEteGz
> ...



Had enough Amazon points & got the 4 probe for free with overnight shipping!
Thanks for the heads up Brian!!
Al


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 27, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Had enough Amazon points & got the 4 probe for free with overnight shipping!
> Thanks for the heads up Brian!!
> Al



Cant beat that deal.

Brian


----------



## chopsaw (Mar 27, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> got the 4 probe for free


Great deal . I use mine all the time , phone or tablet .


----------



## dubob (Mar 27, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Had enough Amazon points & got the 4 probe for free with overnight shipping!


What are Amazon points and how does one get them.  I'm a Prime member and never heared of it before.


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 28, 2019)

dubob said:


> What are Amazon points and how does one get them.  I'm a Prime member and never heared of it before.



You have to make the purchase with a Prime credit card, then you get 5% cash back. It adds up quickly.
Al


----------



## dubob (Mar 28, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> You have to make the purchase with a Prime credit card, then you get 5% cash back. It adds up quickly.
> Al


Thanks; I kind of thought that.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 28, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Nice looking unit can the probes be inter changed like have say 3 meat probes.
> 
> Warren



Yep. It will work with one to four probes.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Mar 28, 2019)

Thanks SteveH

Warren


----------

